# Slovak: I love you grandpa



## mississippiqueen

Can anyone help me with the translation from English into Slovak for "I love you grandpa"  I am getting a tattoo and I want to have it right since it will be on my body forever.

" I love you grandpa "


----------



## slavic_one

Ľúbim/milujem ťa, dedko/starý otec/starký.


----------



## Azori

Ľúbim ťa, dedo.


----------



## mississippiqueen

What is the difference between Ľúbim ťa and milujem ťa? And also what is the difference between dedo and dedko?


----------



## vianie

> What is the difference between Ľúbim ťa and milujem ťa?


Slovak: milovať vs. ľúbiť vs. mať rád


> And also what is the difference between dedo and dedko?


"ded*k*o" is a diminutive of "dedo", resp. "ded"


> I am getting a tattoo and I want to have it right since it will be on my body forever.


Are you assured of getting a tattoo?
Well, for me the nicest form for that is *ľúbim ťa starký* .


----------



## Azori

Starký and dedo may also refer to any old man (and starký to a husband, too). So probably the best one would be "Ľúbim ťa, starý otec."


----------



## vianie

lior neith said:


> Starký and dedo may also refer to any old man (and starký to a husband, too)


Never mind, "starký" could work even more _bona fide_ here.



> So probably the best one would be "Ľúbim ťa, starý otec."


Also a good version, but I prefer tattoos without punctuation marks.


----------



## boriszcat

I think "Ľúbim ťa, dedo." expresses the tattoo sentiment correctly. Milovať usually indicates a more passionate kind of love, although it is possible to use here as well.


----------

